# AEM or K&N?



## 18Redline (Jun 5, 2018)

Not sure which CAI to get for my 1.4T. Sell me on which one to get!


----------



## KRainsbarger (Aug 5, 2018)

Personally AEM. It is oil free dryflo so you’ll never have to worry about over oiling your filter at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

k&n dropin filter lol less money same ****


----------

